# Human rights - This country is turning to shite!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WTF is going on......

continual erosion of social standards....

government giving NI numbers out to illegals
letting criminals go free 
removal of corporal punishment in schools
restriction of parental rights to smack a kids
now 
stabbings around schools

now..... human rights violation

kids cant be frogmarched out of a class.... invasion of human rights.

you cant confiscate their mobile phone.... denial of enjoyment of their personal possesions. WTF

ok leave them with their phones and they do this shite>>>>
Kids in with mobile phones NOW filming fights to stage on internet websites for ratings and approval.

I'm sorry but there is just a fecking erosion of life here and there is just a selfish irresponsibility spreading like a disease amongst parents and the government is just doing feck all to help..


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Are they rights?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Totally agree WAK.

Esp on the smacking of children part. If i got away with everything i did without receiving the thickend of a snooker cue(I laughed at my mum when she got the slipper). I'd probably be in prison by now. I was out of control when i was a youngster. Only the fear of my mum finding out and getting a wack from a hard stick made me think about stuff abit more.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your dead right Wak. This govenment stinks lost all of our social fabric, discipline and respect for others.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Are they rights?


Thats what they reported on the other day, specially in regards to schools.

OK, I'm all against child abuse and but if your kid aint responding to 
a. telling off
b. 2nd warning
c. the naughty step :roll:
d. removal of privilages
e...... then A smack is on the cards,

If the justice system can deny a person of their human right to freedom for a crime (only occasionally it seems these days) 
as a parent why can I not deny my childs human right to a pain free backside or hand?

I'm not talking abour monster parents, just the reasonable majority (I hope)
I do take a personal responsibility to not have my kids alone on the streets throwing bricks of bridges.

Feck sake their not old enough to smoke, drink, have sex drive a car..... so why the feck are they old enough to be alowed out alone or amongst those that are , aloud to be unsupervised ... mainly because those that have shagged to produce kids cant be arsed to take the responsibility to bring them up so let them get out of their selfish way.

and I grew up around corporal punishment in schools and sorry but some fecking numpty took that away as it seems parents believe its the schools duty to discipline children, how?, but if you heared about a kid having a bruised arse is was the most you ever heard.....

Stabbings and mobile phone video fights is just unreal....

Kids have it easier in exams and pass for turning up! 
All they seem concerned about is gettng the latest phone to text and gossip with m8's

And saying that forcing an unruly kid out of class or confiscating a phone from them is denial of their human rights just absolute crap!

I feel sorry for the teaching profession, I feel sorry for how my kids will have adapt to this new generation. 
:?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Country is on its arse in more ways than that, ive said it before, ill say it again......Hellloooooooo Canada!

Look at the properties you can get for next to nothing

www.mls.ca

Take the test, see if you have the points

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.html

32 million people in the 2nd biggest country in the world, NO TRAFFIC JAMS yay (keep out of Toronto though)!

TBH we dont 'smack' our kids (boys 8 and 5) but I do have a box where their favourite toys go to if they dont behave and XBOX and PSP are usually the first to go in there. If it comes to it Ill pick em up and shove em in their beds reasonably roughly and that shits them up enough to get their attention.

Im not against a light smack but havent needed to yet, then again, they aint teenagers yet!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Wak said:


> I feel sorry for the teaching profession, I feel sorry for how my kids will have adapt to this new generation.
> :?


Indeed - it seems we've given all the "rights" to the kids, and left teachers with all but no authority. No wonder no-one wants to do it: piss poor pay and nothing but grief.

Perhaps it's time for another "When I were a lad..." thread... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> Perhaps it's time for another "When I were a lad..." thread... :wink:


WHen I were a lad we used to go riding our bikes for miles, now when my lads play out I have to go keep an eye on them (hence the car gets washed frequently while im out there) and we live on a cul-de-sac!

Thats how nervous my Mrs is of em being out alone.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's this percieved people power crap that's just gone OTT!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it's time for another "When I were a lad..." thread... :wink:
> ...


But why? The World is no more dangerous - it's just people are more aware and paranoid! It's all going way too far!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


> Country is on its arse in more ways than that, ive said it before, ill say it again......Hellloooooooo Canada!
> 
> Look at the properties you can get for next to nothing
> 
> ...


How do you get to the points scoring thing Rich?

I saw the index, but wasn't sure what to click.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I've just logged in, and thought this thread should be in the "Joke" section......surely that's where alot of this "can't do this, can't do that" crap belongs.

I can't believe the rubbish about what they've now said about the teacher's NOT being able to take mobile phones away from the brats. I had loads of stuff confiscated from me when I was a naughty kid.....you just collect it at the end of the lesson / day.

What a fantastic country we all live in.....you really are better off being a criminal or hooligan - you get more rights.

The best thing I've heard recently was on the news this morning - they're banning chav flags from motor vehicles :lol: Hooooooorraaaaaaay !!  :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

A good slap on the arse for kids that misbehave. When I was a young lad I used to get wooden spoons broken on my arse when I was up to no good :-* and it did me no harm.....well except for the ones that were used for cooking stew....those lil ba*tards used to sting like feck!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Country is on its arse in more ways than that, ive said it before, ill say it again......Hellloooooooo Canada!
> 
> Look at the properties you can get for next to nothing
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Canadians are really interesting people.

Let's name a few interesting ones:

1. Neil Young.

2. errr.....


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Country is on its arse in more ways than that, ive said it before, ill say it again......Hellloooooooo Canada!
> ...


3. Bryan Adams

4. Celine Dion ? (nah, maybe not)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

5. William Shatner

6. Jacques Villneuve

7. Avril Lavigne


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

saint said:


> Pamela Anderson


......aka, The Canadian Rockies :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> 5. William Shatner
> 
> 9. Robbie Robertson


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I SAID INTERESTING! :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > 5. William Shatner
> ...


Ummmm......who's Robbie Robertson ? :?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

The guys that made SouthPark...


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Aykroyd, Dan: 
Candy, John: 
Carrey, Jim:
Chong, Thomas: 
Doohan, James: 
Fox, Michael J.: 
Fraser, Brendan: 
Myers, Mike: 
Nielsen, Leslie
Perry, Matthew: 
Reeves, Keanu: 
Short, Martin: 
Sutherland, Donald: 
Sutherland, Kiefer:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> Aykroyd, Dan:
> Candy, John:
> Carrey, Jim:
> Chong, Thomas:
> ...


Someone's been doing there homework.......or is this your contact list on your mobile ?? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edi ... 040970.stm

I had a teacher called Francis Ure.....!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Couldnt agree more m8, but I aint arguing with the Mrs cos 1. if I do and somat happens im in for it, 2. She cant relax when they are out (worried about cars too even though we live on a cul de sac) and 3. Gives me an excuse to piss about with the car for hours on end and 4. Nice to see em playing on bikes etc and not on the damn xbox or watching sky!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Country is on its arse in more ways than that, ive said it before, ill say it again......Hellloooooooo Canada!
> ...


http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/skilled/assess/index.html

Link at the bottom mate


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

In the late 50's and early 60's teenagers, who no doubt all received, or went in fear of corporal punishment in schools, used to go down to Brighton and other seaside towns to stab each other to death because they listened to different music/wore different clothes/had different hair etc....

I'm not saying that this country is perfect, but the right-wing press has always had it in for 'the younger generation' and they always will.

Before anyone starts, I'm not some bearded, Guardian reading, leftie, but I like to form my own opinions, not simply accept those hawked to me by Murdoch's papers and rolling news channels (where the most insignificant story becomes ridiculously hyped when there's no other news...)

Flame suit on..... as you were.....


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

trouble is people are happy to take their rights without exercising their responsibilities and i can't see how you can have the one without the other...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

You need a licence to own a tv, a dog, a car, to get married... so how about introducing a licence to permit you to have kids. :lol: 
Some people are way too stupid to have kids, and are contaminating the gene pool for the rest of us... assuming their stupidity doesn't extricate them first... :roll:

My wife is a teacher and on occasion has had to speak to parents who have unbelievable attitudes: on one occasion a child had found a pack of scalpels at home, brought them in to school and shared them out amongst his friends. When the child was kept in after school so that the parent could be informed of the incident when she came up to collect him, did she:
a) reprimand her child and educate him in the implications of his actions?
b) worry about the safety and wellbeing of her child and his friends?
c) shout at my wife for "making [her] come up here when [her] husband is in the car and is getting mad... and you don't want to see [her] husband get mad"?

Several children were sent home with lacerations to hands and fingers earlier that day, and yes, the answer was (c). :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> . . .Take the test, see if you have the points
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.html


 :lol: Even the friggin Canadians don't want me - I took the test and failed 

Too old, too stupid and I can't speak French.

I'll get me hood and mobile then and just hang out at the local shopping parade :roll:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Take the test, see if you have the points
> ...


lol, French doesnt matter as Quebec is the only ffrench speaking provice and when I was there I found they all speak English anyway.

As for points, I cant get in either, but the Mrs is a Nurse Practitioner with a Masters which is a ticket to anywhere muahahahahahaha, im just the guy carrying her bags lol


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We thought about doing this a few years ago and qualified but chickened out. A wonderful place full of Americans without the attitude.


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Isn't Shania Twain Canadian too? Not sure if she's interesting, but she's mighty fine


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What about the tosser who climbed up on someones house trying to escape the Police and chucking roof tiles at them?

They used a friggin crane to deliver him a KFS bargain bucket because "they had to protect his welfare" or something like that! :evil:

What is this country coming too???


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Couldn't agree more Wak. This country is going to the dogs fast, and I for one think it's getting to the point where it's irreversible! :evil:

Just a thought though..

We know exactly where any car is located in Britain the minute it's on the road untaxed, but we haven't got a clue as to where thousands of illegal immigrants, paedophiles and terrorists are located. Maybe we should just put the DVLA in charge of The Home Office?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gets worse. The police are getting a bill for 1/2 million for arresting 2 brothers! the worlds mad. :evil:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Gets worse. The police are getting a bill for 1/2 million for arresting 2 brothers! the worlds mad. :evil:


personally I would say that 'bashing someone over the head' and shooting someone is hardly just 'arresting 2 brothers'. Toshiba you cannot possibly tell me that you expect 2 people who were subject to what seems to be a very heavy handed raid and shot at to have no problem with it? Just because they're muslim and small minds equate that to terrorist it doesnt mean that they should be treated like scum. The police have a lot to answer for here and by thier own admission *''Met Assistant Commissioner Andy Hayman has already apologised for disruption caused by the raid''* so how about you don't presume they deserved it?

If a dog had been shot in anger by the police i think people would have more sympathy - but hey they're muslim who cares - seems to be some people's opinion.

WE'RE NOT ALL TERRORISTS!

Aplogies if this seems like an extreme post but everytime a muslim headline comes on ur the first person to start slagging them off and presuming the worst, i know uve got ur reasons but how about cutting us some slack. Please?

Flame suit very firmly on!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iâ€™m not going to flame you.

Iâ€™d rather this happen than people be killed or lose both legs on a bus or a train due to some deluded idiots who think they will make a difference by killing themselves and others.
Iâ€™m fed up of this too. Every time the police do something to prevent terrorism the mob mentality of certain groups really is beyond me. Surely everyone can see that the police are trying to protect peoples lives not victimise people/groups.

If any community wishes to help the police Iâ€™m sure they would be more than welcomed by everyone. Terrorism has to be stopped at all costs. No ifs, not buts. Itâ€™s just not acceptable.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> but hey they're muslim who cares


Bingo! There we go - the catalyst of most of the World's problems - religion. 
Were those brothers white Muslim, brown, black, yellow etc etc? Why do people always have to be labelled by their religion? Were they British? We all have it in us to kill someone!

Why do we still have religion so high on the agenda these days? Let people have their respective faiths and beliefs! After all that's all it is - a belief in something or lifestyle. It's no different from having your own language! If everyone took time to learn about other people as they do about other languages I think the World would be a safer place!!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Wak said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Are they rights?
> ...


 agreed Wak , My wife is a teacher and some of the kids are special needs and believe it or not she has to keep a log of every incodent incase of accusations


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

My mother was a teacher for 30 years or so - in her last few years were spent teaching "special needs" - teacher these days have to spend too much time accounting for their teaching time rather than their actual teaching time.


----------

